# Who Likes/Hates the taste of Fondant??



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in the class now but I just heard some people dont like the taste of Fondant. Wilton is *VERY HEAVY* on the fondant but *WHY* if peole dont like the taste?
Why would someone PAY for a cake they cant eat!? *Its like the swimsuits that cant get wet!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

The stuff in the Wilton's box is not fondant. It is a box of chemicals mixed with sugar with no resemblance to fondant whatsoever, except that you can roll it. It's disgusting. They are very heavily promoting it, because it is the current "style". There are other pre-made brands out there, such as Satin Ice, which has sort of a light marshmallow flavor, but still does not have that candy-fondant taste most people expect. There are recipes for rolled buttercream, marshmallow fondant and poured fondant that are fairly simple, have no chemicals and you can make with home ingredients. Try the www.baking911.com site for recipes.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I think Wilton likes to push fondant because people with very little skill can make cute cakes with it. 


I think 'cute cakes' is the answer here as well.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Why does Wilton push it? Because it is stable and has a long shelf life, because they can sell a lot of accesories, dyes, sprays, gadgets, and books that use the stuff. Of course it's disgusting, how can a food product have a shelf life for so long and not taste disgusting?


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I'M SO SAD! 
I'm a full time member of thw Wilton Cult 
I've been giving them 10% of my weekly income and prying weekly at me local Michales Witlon isle 
You've destroyed everything! 
By the way MISS BIGBUNS YOU BETTER WORK!!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i dont care what the fondant tastes like as long as the cake was pretty before it was cut and the cake under the fondant tastes good. thats just me.. and its not like you are going to eat an entire cake covered with fondant..


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I suppose I should put in the disclaimer that the last wedding cake I did was, you guessed it, covered in Wilton fondant. None of the actual decorations were fondant (used modeling chocolate and royal) and the cake itself was styrofoam......

....so I guess taste wasn't a consideration!:roll:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I used to suggest to my clients that did not like the taste to simply not eat it.
My fondant went over the butter cream so you could simply peel it off or eat around it. no biggie. 
Personally, I enjoy fondant! I love to work with it, the finish is so lovely and it's versitile. It can be flavored with any clear extracts and chocolate. 

I noticed on the Disney Food network shows, they peel it off before cutting the cake. ( not very pretty btw):roll:


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

OK So let me get it stright
Were making cakes that are not really good tasting but pretty, so we want people to OOOOOOOOOO and AHHHHHHHHHHH at how pretty it is but not the taste??????


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

That's the Wilton way. 

I think most members of this forum go for both taste and pretty.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree, you want first for it to look good, then it has to taste as good as it looks or even better, feast first with the eyes.
And remember your product tastes only as good as the ingredient's you put into it.
The last thing you want is people to think/say, " His cakes/whatever look good, but taste like crap". qahtan


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Youre both right!
So I should make fondant from scratch? Will it taste better?
Will it hold color like the prepackaged fondant?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

definitely will taste better.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i believe that fondant is the garnish... you may eat it, but its there to look pretty... as i stated before, the cake its self should be delicious as well as the buttercreme ...

i like Pettinice Rolled Fondant by Bakels. http://pastrychef.com/Catalog/rolled...s__3591689.htm


----------



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

I like it cause it's easier to use and it looks nice and keeps better on wedding cakes


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

To me, using fondant is the equivalent to painting a canvas one color. It doesn't matter how pretty that color is, it's still not fine art.

In context with food, using fondant alone or as the major part of the decoration means you skipped a few steps in your presentation and culinary skills. Quality food should be visually appealing and excel in taste. That means that you don't overdo any one element even the base or foundation of the dish.


----------



## tsawyer (Feb 23, 2007)

I do not find rolled fondant that great in taste either. Erik, I totally agree that Wilton tends to push it because anyone can roll it out, pop on some cut outs and you have a cake. I have made cakes with fondant but I frost them with buttercream first. The finish it gives a cake is nice though. I have not tried Satin Ice or Pettinice yet.


----------



## akila001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Fondant can be amazing if done with 72% cocoa chocolate. But yes you are right, even myself that love it when well cooked, there were times, I hated it. So, would you say a chocolate fondant is the same as a souffle? Or it depends on the recipe?


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

What does that mean?


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Marshmellow Fondant isn't too bad and if you mix it 50/50 with white modeling chocolate it is actually quite good and very easy to work with!


----------



## sweetnessx3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Where do I get modeling chocolate ? 

sweetnessx3


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

No, I do not care for the taste of fondant. I dont hate it. But I usually peal it off and eat the cake and buttercream. No harm, no foul.

There is commercially available fondant that tastes much better than wilton. We use massa gruschuna (completely spelled wrong) that we get from albert uster. It's not so bad. But I stil tend to peal it off. It performs better than wilton too. It's not gummy or stretchy like wilton.

I have met people who tell me "I LOVE the taste of fondant" so they are out there.

I think most people peal it off. Esp. down here in the south. 

Personally, you wont see me making the stuff. It's far too much trouble for something that most people are going to peal off anyway. Esp. when there is fairly good fondant available commercially. 

For a long time I refused to use the stuff. But now I hate to do a cake without it. There is just so much you can do with it.

And lets face it, fondant cakes are almost always prettier.

We still have people who come in asking: "do you do wedding cake without fondant? I've heard fondant tastes bad." 

We tell them: Our wedding cakes are iced in buttercream and covered with a thin layer of fondant.

eeyore


----------



## itscrazydelicio (Mar 5, 2007)

don't like it


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of fondant. I think it tastes yuckky. I don't make cakes with fondant. I've had lots of people come to me and ask me to do a fondant cake. I tell them that I can, but it won't taste like my cakes they've had before. My cakes sell because of the way they taste. I'm a good decorator (not fantastic, just good), but everyone loves the taste.

Personally, I'll pass on the fondant. It does make lovely looking cakes.

I'll never forget the first fondant cake I ever tasted. I was at a wedding reception, and I put a big bite in my mouth. Then, I was in a quandry as what to do with it.........and it had the consistency of an old tire. I've tasted some fondant cakes since then that weren't as objectionable, but I'll always remember that wedding cake. It was lovely, but most of it was thrown in the trash.


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

I can't stand fondant, even the good stuff. I made it myself and couldn't stand that either. And don't get me started on marzipan.

Until the past few years fondant use was a cultural thing: cakes in Austrailian and British cookbooks were all fondant, while American cookbooks were 100% buttercream. 20 years ago the only cookbooks we had with fondant info were French, British and Austrailian. Same with almonds and hazelnuts and their pastes: here they are not used as commonly as in Europe. 

I think fondant is appearing in the US more lately because of ease of use and the novelty factor: after a lifetime of only seeing buttercream cakes it is fascinating to see a perfectly smooth cake.

And unfortunately, enough people prefer a cute cake to the real thing. Just try tasting one of those nasty photo cakes! And compare an all-butter buttercream to a shortening frosting: butter will never be as pure white or hold razor-sharp edges like shortening, so most of the uninitiated will choose the shortening version.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Most people peel off the fondant. and there's plenty of yummy real butter-buttercream underneath. So what is the drawback?

eeyore


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If I order a burger, and it comes with a pickle (which I don't like), does that mean I can't eat the burger? 

My point is, some people like pickles (fondant), so why are we assuming that it's simply there for show, just because some people don't like it?

And besides, consider a savory garnish-- a sprig of rosemary--which is completely inedible: Do we hear people complaining that they have to eat around it? Fondant IS edible, and enjoyed by lots of my clients. Those who don't like it can eat the cake inside.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If I order a burger, and it comes with a pickle (which I don't like), does that mean I can't eat the burger? 

My point is, some people like pickles/fondant, so why are we assuming that it's simply there for show, just because some people don't like it?

And besides, consider a savory garnish-- a sprig of rosemary--which is completely inedible: Do we hear people complaining that they have to eat around it? Fondant IS edible, and enjoyed by lots of my clients. Those who don't like it can eat the cake inside.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Well said, momo

eeyore


----------



## fizzy_candy (Jan 7, 2005)

You can make modeling chocolate by mixing equal parts of glucose and chocolate.

personally, I odn't mind fondant too much. I think fondant only belongs on wedding cakes. And the one time that I did eat fondant on cake it wasn't too bad. It was way too sweet. Could have been rolled thinner. 

Also Wilton's fondant is absolutely disgusting, it cannot be considered edible at all.


----------



## mizshelli (Feb 28, 2007)

I will not use WIlton or any other premade fondant. I will make my own until I die. If I am going to make something beautiful with my name on it, it better taste good.


----------



## lizbakes (Feb 5, 2007)

Make your own. I make my own marshmallow fondant. My customers say it tastes wonderful. I make it using marshmallows, water, and powdered sugar..melt mm and water in micro, put mm mixture & pwd sugar on a mixer with a dough hook, and knead on low. Holds bright colors well, and is much easier to work with than pre-made. Oh - and you can add color to the melted mm mixture, so no kneading by hand, unless you need just a little bit of color.

Amy
www.elizabethlachlan.com


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Pettinice Rolled Fondant. thats what we use. its nice .dont eat the fondant. peel it off.


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I make my own fondant. The recipe I use lasts 3 weeks on the shelf and 2 months in the freezer and costs me $3.34/3 lbs to make. I usually double or triple the batch.

Last night I made some raspberry fondant that tastes just like the cream center in raspberry cream candies from See's. 

Rachel


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Care to share the recipe? Thanks! BTW, your website is beautiful!


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

Removed at the request of the author.

For a similar recipe, look for Toba Garrett's fondant recipe.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks! About the website, my husband does mine, but he's been on strike lately.... Perhaps he needs cake....or something.

What about the recipe for fondant using marshmallows? Or are the ingredients in your recipe actually those of homemade marshmallow?


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I have tried homemade marshmallow fondant and simply haven't liked it. This texture is so much better and easier to work with.

Rachel


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

*lizbakes*
*Do you have your exact recipe!?*


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

It means youre FIERCE!


----------



## lizbakes (Feb 5, 2007)

MM fondant:

10-oz bag marshmallows

4 Tablespoons water

1-2lb bag powdered sugar



Place marshmallows and water in a glass bowl and microwave on high 1 minute. Stir well, making sure to scrape the bottom/sides. Repeat microwaving in 30 second increments, stirring well after each time. When mixture is foamy with no marshmallow lumps, remove and pour into a mixer bowl. **If colored fondant is desired, add liquid gel coloring now, and stir thoroughly. Add 2 cups powdered sugar and mix with a dough hook on low until incorporated. Add additional sugar 2 cups or so at a time, mixing thoroughly until the dough is stiff. It may not take the entire bag, depending on how soft or firm you want the fondant to be. Use immediately, or cover with a super thin layer of shortening, and wrap in plastic wrap for use later.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank You!!


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

OH, how pretty.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

*lizbakes*
*Is your fondant recipe rollable with out the use of corn syrup??!?!*


----------



## toocuterose (Jul 8, 2007)

i agree with several others in here...
Wilton is the worst...great to practice with...But that's about it...
Marshmallow Fondant...is awesome...
But for decorations I tend to use gumpaste...As for some reason MMF (marshmallow fondant) doesn't hold that well for me...


----------



## cakegrl (Jul 25, 2007)

foodsnob - that is the recipe I use and I use it a LOT, I make it in batches up to 8 at a time in my 20QT Hobart depending on how much I'll need any given week. My favorite additional flavorings to add are cheesecake and butter rum. i've tried the Satin Ice and will use it for red and black pre colored, but that's about it; my reputation is partially that "her fondant tastes good" so while I'm tempted to switch to pre made, I just can't do it! I do mostly fondant cakes. And yes, I like it...but since I'm kind of not much of a cake eater anymore I don't really eat it either. ;-)


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

actually homemade fondant is pretty good!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

you can add the color to the homemade fondant to the liquids in the recipe, and if the color is not "dark" enough, then you can knead in some more.

Does this help?


----------



## lizbakes (Feb 5, 2007)

Corn syrup? I do dust the work surface and rolling pin with corn starch. When the fondant is rolled out, drape it on the cake and smooth immediately, as the surface dries quickly. Any cornstarch left on the fondant can be removed by lightly dusting the cake with a clean lint-free kitchen towel. If you have stubborn areas of cornstarch, just dunk a food-safe paintbrush in a bit of vodka or everclear and paint the cake where the cornstarch remains, and when the liquor dries, the cornstarch will be gone.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Leaving a horrible shinny spot. A good fluffy make up brush that you only use to dust your fondant is enough!

Just brush it or rub it with your clean gloved hands and it will go away. 

I don't like to roll my fondant on corn starch as it's too drying, I use Powdered sugar or a 50/50 mix.


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

I like fondx by cal-java, it comes in white chocolate which you can mix 1/2 and 1/2 with regular to bring down the cost and it still tastes good. Pettinice and satin ice are good too.
Wilton tastes awful and I find it very difficult to work with.


----------



## mricing (Aug 14, 2007)

I have used the Satin Ice fondant and people are generaly pleased with the taste. I know the Satin Ice comes in multiple primary colors, red, yellow, blue, etc..., but I just found this color chart that creates a large variety of different colors just using mixtures of their current base colors.

I can't tell you how happy I was to discover it, you know how many batches I have messed up using gel pastes trying to get it just right?

The fondant mixture charts I found are at Into The Oven's message board, I was going to provide a link, but it says I can't until I post five or more messages. So do a google for them, click on forums, it listed under the Fondant section.


----------



## lilevy (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know why everybody hates Wilton fondant! It comes with no flavor, but once you add Wilton's clear Almond and Vanilla extract, it tastes DELICIOUS! Try it, you can find it at Michaels where all the Wilton supplies are. I've made many cakes with Wilton fondant and always get good comments on the fondant taste!
=) Just thought I would share that!


----------



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

I personally don't like the taste of Fondant or at least a bad kind of fondant good styles of fondant is good but not a cheap kind. I agree with the fact that fondant is great for nice events. Such as weddings and birthdays and such. Just because fondant is on a cake doesn't mena it is a bad tasting cake, i wouldn't be like no im not going to eat that cake just because it has fondant especially if it looks delicious.


----------



## stoland (Nov 4, 2009)

Good bakers and great cake makers use fondants that taste very good. There if fondarific (Duff on Ace of cakes uses this brand) I have used the buttercrem flavor and its pretty good. There is also Satin Ice (used by The cake boss) I have tried the vanilla flavored and it also tasted pretty good. I also here that choco-pan, a brand of all white and dark chocolate fondants are pretty good. AND also YES Brides only care about what it looks like, but honestly Ive never seen anyone peel good fondant off of a cake!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, old thread.

Well, since it's open......

I recently ordered a cake from a local bakery for my daughter's 14th birthday.
She wanted zebra stripes.
The girl who took our order was very upbeat and positive, leading me to believe that this was going to be a beautiful cake.
Myself, I was expecting fondant, as not many people posses the proper piping skills to do nice zebra stripes.
What we received was pretty horrid.
It was a white cake with uniform wedges and squiggles around the perimiter, no wavy lines widening and thinning as they go, as do zebra stripes.
And the piping wasn't smooth.
It looked like the cake was invaded by cancerous slugs.
The owner was out of town but I finally reached her a week later.
She defended the cake, saying that they focus on flavor, not looks, and they don't use fondant due to the poor flavor.
She also said her decorator does beautiful free form work, but can't do "special" orders, as our zebra stripe apparently was.



Okay, I get that flavor is most important, but to use that as an excuse for ugliness?
I'd rather have fondant (preferably real) and a good tasting cake beneath than a great tasting cake that looks like a 5 year old did it.
Unless I commission the cake from a 5 year old of course.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with risque cake.. You can add some color on fondant cakes to look more beautiful and add color to the eyes of people. 

shopturkeydeepfryer


----------



## pastrygirl1906 (Nov 12, 2009)

I like marshmallow fondant it is super cheap and easy to make plus you can flavor it ANY WAY you want to.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

JJ...the perfect place for your testimony is a blog titled Cake Wrecks. Really funny...check it out! OBTW...I use fondant for the really elegant look I can achieve with simple piping. The real question is...should it be shiny or matte? I choose matte....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny you should mention that.
My daughter's cake is the first one in the Zebra Cakes post.
Compared to the others it actually looks okay.
But it still looks nothing like a zebra imho


----------

